

Special alloy sleeves (for RFID cards) urged to block hackers  - JeremyChase
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/07/11/AR2009071101929_pf.html

======
yan
My friend's start-up sells RFID-shielding wallets, passport cases and apparel.
difrwear.com

------
ams6110
Wonder if they can't they be disabled by a strong EM field? That's basically
how the RFID tags on merchandise are disabled at the retail checkout counter.

------
kragen
I use aluminized Mylar potato chip or ramen bags for this. I've verified that
they work with a FasTrak transponder, but I haven't done measurements to see
how much the bag really attenuates the signal.

------
ynniv
Are these documents invalid of the RFID chip is destroyed?

~~~
Devilboy
I think I read somewhere that intentionally destroying the chip is a no-no,
but if you 'accidentally' hit it with a blunt object and it stops working the
document is still valid. Don't quote me though.

~~~
pasbesoin
I recall reading something similar with regard to the new, chipped U.S.
passports. If the chip fails, the document is still valid. (Though I expect
you might well be in for some hassle. And don't take my word WRT the
document's validity; I'm just remembering some random thing I read.)

I would imagine, though, that intentionally disabling it represents some form
of criminally liable tampering or vandalism. Hopefully not forgery; I seem to
recall that forgery carries some big penalties. I wouldn't see disabling some
of the information as forgery, but I don't know how a prosecutor might argue
the situation.

